
How to track down CPU issues in Node.js - genediazjr
http://apmblog.dynatrace.com/2016/01/14/how-to-track-down-cpu-issues-in-node-js/
======
jclulow
I'm not sure if I agree that these circular charts are more readable than
flamegraphs. It seems to obscure the actual stack frame detail and make it
difficult to visually compare the depth of non-adjacent stacks.

